# wont be roaming round here anymore



## cricket (Jan 9, 2012)

Been housed up fer a minute now an i jus gotsta go! So thats what i am doing. gunna try hitching with a friend for the first time, Head across the border and log some train miles. I have been living like this for years now but this feels like the big one. I normally am just a seasonal worker using my thumb to get from work to work. But now i am going for the adventure. Not just a few states like normal but many many milles and states the big one with my man. So thank you all for the info and a very nice site for meeting like minded pepes. Also ifn anyone has any sugestions on places to stop on are way around or any routes hit me up! happy rails and trails all see you on the road!


----------



## Cristian (Jan 10, 2012)

good luck on the road! best of luck!


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 10, 2012)

stay warm! smilietenting


----------

